# Orbit the Spy & Sable the Serene Paintings



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Orbit the Spy, a member of Hedgehog Royalty.









And this is Sable the Serene, also a part of Hedgehog Royalty. During her reign as Queen, there were quite a lot of things going on, one of which being the Global Exotics scandal. She looks like she had quite the burden to bear.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

These are wonderful. You did a great job right down to the patterned fabric. I bet they can't wait to get these


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those are beautiful. I just want to pick up Sable the Serene and cuddle her. She looks heartbroken.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh. More wonderful paintings. I especially love Orbit.


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

His Royal Majesty King Orbit the Spy, IHR 14921, at 1PM, July 4, 67100065 (2010) traveled on over The Rainbow Bridge. King Orbit had lived on this earth for five years, seven months, and 17 days. He led an amazingly varied life, as a corporate mascot, military intelligence officer, Airborne brigade commander, ministerial advisor to HRM Queen Sable the Serene, and finally, in a very unusual acclamation by all of the serving ministers, assumption of the Throne on December 25, 67100064 (2009). King Orbit was the Thirteenth Hedgehog Monarch of North America, and carried out his responsibilities with great humor, candor, and approachability. He leaves behind a wide circle of friends. The Court Physician diagnosed his departure as caused by kidney failure attributable to advanced age. In his final days he was not in pain and was very calm and still very much alert. 

There was a great pall of sadness here, as every one of us in residence do not remember any moment when our friend Orbit was not with us, for he was the longest serving resident here, and greeted each and every one of us as we often fearfully arrived with his jovial sense of warm abandon and kind fellowship. He carried all of that with him to the Throne, and even turned his back on living in the Royal Suite, rapidly making his preferences known to stay where he had been living in the little corner condominium in the high-traffic Dispensary, where he could see what was going on and interact with his friends. Taking his departure hardest was Old Man Herbie, the Minister of Time and Tradition and counselor to The Throne. Orbit and Herbie had a lot of memories here together. Orbit arrived here just over two months before Herbie came in from California, with Herbie being just one month older than Orbit. Although only serving as the Monarch for six months, as with many of the Monarchs, Orbit came to the position late in life after a long and rich life of service. 

The leadership of the Hedgehog Government of North America was passed down in accordance with the Principles of Precedence ordained by The Council of Dowagers, Seekers, and The First Monarch. 

With Respects, 

Varkie of Heaven Sent, IHR 27005
Minister of Foreign Affairs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome work PJ!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

They are wonderful PJ! Orbit looks so bright and alert, I want to cuddle him and feed him mealies.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

PJ, you just keep getting better and better. Great job.

Sable looks so sad, I just want to cuddle her.  

Orbit looks so alert, I think he's ready to wheel!

Wonderful and I am glad to learn of the Hedgehog Royalty and their stories.

Thanks,

Donna


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PJ...

i don't know what to say.

you did indeed capture 2 veru different spirits so beautifully & lovingly. 

i love Orbit's ears - reminds me of Henry. 

& Sable...heartbreakingly lovely.


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

Below is the farewell message to HRM Queen Sable the Serene (IHR #16234), a hedgehog that was not all that serene. She was an imposing figure and one of the most endearing photos of her was in the Royal Hall when she was being followed by the rather tiny hedgehog Sabinaya (may be seen in the Flash and Thelma photos on the hedgehog_help list server).
[attachment=1:3jtuaxu1]Sable1.jpg[/attachment:3jtuaxu1]

Sable's Royal Photograph was quite different from the image selected for the painting. 
[attachment=0:3jtuaxu1]Sable2.jpg[/attachment:3jtuaxu1]

The photograph selected for The royal Artist appeared in The Royal Quill editorial within the March/April 2009 edition of the IHA News. The main article in that issue was a long piece describing the potential results of US House of Representatives bill HR 669, the "Nonnative Wildlife Invasion Prevention Act," a proposed law which, if enacted into law, would in al likelihood made African hedgehogs illegal throughout the USA. It was no wonder that Her Majesty was suitably worried.

MINISTRY of HEALTH
Hedgehog Government of North America

It is with a heavy heart that it must be announced that Her Royal Majesty, Queen Sable the Serene, Twelfth Hedgehog Monarch of North America, after a short illness but with peace and tranquility, and surrounded by her dear friends, saw fit to travel over the Rainbow Bridge at 10:05PM, Mountain Standard Time, December 25, 67100064 (2009), into the Great Country of Souls. She was four years and two days of age.

Her Majesty succeeded King Walter the Wise as the Hedgehog Monarch of North America on May 15, 67100062 (2008 in human years) and served for 19 months and ten days, the second-longest reigning Monarch, after the 24-month tenure of King Pyewacket of the House of Holmes in Toronto from June, 67100060 (2002) until June, 67100062 (2004). Queen Sable the Serene was well known within the North American hedgehog community, and presided over many events, such as both the Milwaukee and Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Shows and the 67100063 Hedgehog Day Tea. Her Royal Quill editorials in each of the International Hedgehog Association News publications during her tenure were incisive, witty, and memorable. A hedgehog of authoritative size and manner, there was little doubt as to who was in charge. She ruled the Court with a benevolent, yet iron paw.

In her last hours, Her Majesty asked me to deliver this notice to the hedgehog community, and to include her thanks to all for making her reign a time of solidarity and promise for all of us on this continent. She imparted that she is very proud of the entire community for its solidarity and dedication to rescue and care for over eight hundred of our sisters and brothers recently liberated from that death camp in Texas. She wishes us all well, and particularly wanted to thank our Le Ministre du Defense, Seamus, for his thoughtful service in thanks to our veterans, our senior military commander, Lieutenant General Biggs, and her loyal and dedicated counselor, the Minister of Time and Tradition. In a special and fond remembrance, she wished to particularly thank Mr. Floyd Aprill of Milwaukee for his hospitality and unending kindness to all, hedgehog and human alike.

As is often the case with a hedgehog-driven endeavor, the latest edition of the International Hedgehog Association News for November and December of 67100064 (2009) is still "in press." This edition contains the last of HRM Queen Sable's Royal Quill editorials.

With Respects,

Pinecone Akwekon, IHR 18323
The Minister of Health 
Successor to The Right Honourable Shming Price, IHR 30243


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am always amazed at how different their personalities & looks are. 

Sable just broke my heart. 

But Orbit, he looks up for anything. He was actually sitting in a metal bowl, with a tapestry draped over it. I loved those eyes & big ears. Hard to paint though, with him always looking at you. :lol:


----------

